# CF position on poor academic history.



## TruthSeeker (27 Jan 2011)

Hey, I thought I'd post here before I made my application, to get a better idea of what I'm in for.

I'm a second year Computer Science student at the University of Waterloo. The main reason I began this career path was intense pressure from my parents, and over the past two years I have tried and failed to make it work, but I just don't see the sense any more. I was in the Cadet program for several years, and I'll admit that basically everything I know about the military is from those experiences. I've always felt like the military would be the best fit for my abilities, talents and strengths, and my original plan was to do my degree at RMC (I had the marks for it in high school) until I was persuaded otherwise by my family. 

I know that the Canadian Forces is very selective about whom they chose to employ, and that generally speaking, people who have failed elsewhere and try to join are weeded out or precluded entirely. But I wanted to know what the position of a CF recruiter would be on my situation. My university record isn't good, however I am a model citizen otherwise. I have no legal issues whatsoever, a perfect credit rating, no health issues to speak of. I believe I have what it takes to succeed in a career with the Forces, and more importantly I feel very strongly that I need the various personal advantages one gains with military training. 

Will the military reject my application due to my academic failures? I'll openly admit that I don't know much about the military, but what I do know makes me worry that I'll be excluded purely on the basis of my education history. 

I appreciate any and all input. Thank you in advance for your comments. 

Sincerely,

Dan


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2011)

People leave school for any number of reasons. Just be prepared to explain why you left school, what you learned while you were there, and why you would be a good candidate for employment in the CF in your given trade. You can always take courses part-time to help finish your degree.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jan 2011)

TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought I'd post here before I made my application, to get a better idea of what I'm in for.
> 
> I'm a second year Computer Science student at the University of Waterloo. The main reason I began this career path was intense pressure from my parents, and over the past two years I have tried and failed to make it work, but I just don't see the sense any more. I was in the Cadet program for several years, and I'll admit that basically everything I know about the military is from those experiences. I've always felt like the military would be the best fit for my abilities, talents and strengths, and my original plan was to do my degree at RMC (I had the marks for it in high school) until I was persuaded otherwise by my family.
> 
> ...



Actually you know nothing about the military as it pertains to how we recruit at least. Go and apply and see what happens.  You are worried based on some BS you picked up somewhere.


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Actually you know nothing about the military as it pertains to how we recruit at least. Go and apply and see what happens.  You are worried based on some BS you picked up somewhere.



Why are you jumping on the poor guy?  The fact that he's been misled isn't his fault.  I've met plenty of folks who have the same impressions and many of them are on this forum!  He's asking for advice from a recruiter.  Are you a recruiter?  If not, then maybe you should try being a little more positive.  If you can't say anything nice...  Hopefully you know the rest.

Now, in answer to the actual question and I'll state that I am not a recruiter, but I have been recruited, so I can comment from that perspective.  As a general rule, no one expects you to have led a perfect life.  We recognize that people can make mistakes.  The fact that your not a computer science wizard does not mean you can't do something else.  I would, however, recommend you not try to convince anyone you would be an excellent candidate for any occupation requiring computer science skills!  Go to the Recruiting Centre and talk to them.  Tell them everything and see where that takes you.  The fact that you did well in high school will still mean something, just make it clear that you chose the wrong program in university and wish to start again.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Are you a recruiter?



Until not too long ago, yes he was.

MM


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Until not too long ago, yes he was.
> 
> MM



Hmmm.


----------



## Nauticus (29 Jan 2011)

TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought I'd post here before I made my application, to get a better idea of what I'm in for.
> 
> I'm a second year Computer Science student at the University of Waterloo. The main reason I began this career path was intense pressure from my parents, and over the past two years I have tried and failed to make it work, but I just don't see the sense any more. I was in the Cadet program for several years, and I'll admit that basically everything I know about the military is from those experiences. I've always felt like the military would be the best fit for my abilities, talents and strengths, and my original plan was to do my degree at RMC (I had the marks for it in high school) until I was persuaded otherwise by my family.
> 
> ...


They will not reject your file based on that, but they *may or may not* take it into account during the application process. Remember, it's easy to say that you've got what it takes, but you also felt you had what it takes to do the university, and it failed.

Note: I'm not saying you _don't_ have what it takes for the military, but evidence otherwise is not readily available based on your background.

None of this means you won't get an offer. Nobody is perfect. Every single new recruit has a flaw in one way or another, and that's fine. If you're in good shape, have solid work experience, volunteer experience, and references, you *may* still be a strong candidate.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Why are you jumping on the poor guy?  The fact that he's been misled isn't his fault.  I've met plenty of folks who have the same impressions and many of them are on this forum!  He's asking for advice from a recruiter.  Are you a recruiter?  If not, then maybe you should try being a little more positive.  If you can't say anything nice...  Hopefully you know the rest.
> 
> Now, in answer to the actual question and I'll state that I am not a recruiter, but I have been recruited, so I can comment from that perspective.  As a general rule, no one expects you to have led a perfect life.  We recognize that people can make mistakes.  The fact that your not a computer science wizard does not mean you can't do something else.  I would, however, recommend you not try to convince anyone you would be an excellent candidate for any occupation requiring computer science skills!  Go to the Recruiting Centre and talk to them.  Tell them everything and see where that takes you.  The fact that you did well in high school will still mean something, just make it clear that you chose the wrong program in university and wish to start again.



I am sorry next time I will sugar coat my responses with please and don't worry about it. And take your hmmm and hopefully you know the rest.


----------



## ekpiper (29 Jan 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I am sorry next time I will sugar coat my responses with please and don't worry about it. And take your hmmm and hopefully you know the rest.



Kincanucks,

Like it or not, this website is a fairly prominent result on Google, depending on your search criteria, and it is also the most obvious URL.  As a result, we get a lot of people who have no idea what is involved coming here.  As has been asked here before, why do many condemn those taking the initiative to ask for more information?  He has come here, humbly admitting that he doesn't know much, posted in a clear and grammatically correct manner, and he wants to join.  People will use these initial experiences as a part of their decision of whether or not to join, and while we can tell them to search and to go to a recruiting center, we needn't be grumpy and unpleasant.

With regards to the response quoted above, that is also way over the top.  Your knowledge and experience, as stated in your profile are obviously valuable.  Use it for positive applications to help others, as we all should.

ekpiper


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jan 2011)

ekpiper said:
			
		

> Kincanucks,
> 
> Like it or not, this website is a fairly prominent result on Google, depending on your search criteria, and it is also the most obvious URL.  As a result, we get a lot of people who have no idea what is involved coming here.  As has been asked here before, why do many condemn those taking the initiative to ask for more information?  He has come here, humbly admitting that he doesn't know much, posted in a clear and grammatically correct manner, and he wants to join.  People will use these initial experiences as a part of their decision of whether or not to join, and while we can tell them to search and to go to a recruiting center, we needn't be grumpy and unpleasant.
> 
> ...



Well thank you ekpiper for your sage advice and counsel.  I don't know how I made this far without it.  Cheers.

Truthseeker - if I have offended you in anyway with my rather harsh response on your search for answers, please accept my humblest apologies.  Please take your case to the nearest CFRC and they will provide you with a honest assessment of your suitability. Cheers.

Now that I have provided work for the resident moral compasses perhaps we can shut this one down.


----------



## Sapplicant (29 Jan 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Actually you know nothing about the military as it pertains to how we recruit at least. Go and apply and see what happens.




Best answer on the thread, containing the best course of action, too. Go apply, and see what happens. Real life people give much better answers than internet people, but as far as internet answers go, this is choice. Don't be so quick to jump on Kincanucks people. As far as nasty remarks go, this doesn't even register.


----------



## dev_tech (29 Jan 2011)

So much anger.  Just apply.  You'll either get a call or you won't. 
Questions can be answered without rage-mode engaged.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> As far as nasty remarks go, this doesn't even register.


I concur. 

Saying, 'you don't know about military recruiting, so go to a recruiter' is too harsh?!   :


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2011)

Time for the Carebear Stare?


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jan 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Time for the Carebear Stare?


----------



## Searyn (30 Jan 2011)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Actually you know nothing about the military as it pertains to how we recruit at least. Go and apply and see what happens.  You are worried based on some BS you picked up somewhere.



There is a difference between being concise and being unnecessarily rude. Also, there is a difference between being polite and being a care bear. You don't _have_ to be a care bear to be polite.

kincanucks was concise right up until his swearing (yes BS is still swearing) made the rest of his post seem more rude than short and to the point. That would probably be why Pusser felt it necessary to say something. (correct me if I'm wrong Pusser, that's just how your reply to kincanucks came across to me)



Yes talking to a recruiter is always "a" right answer, also simply applying will clear up any questions *after the fact*. However the OP didn't ask weather he should apply at all, he asked a question that would give him an idea of weather or not his application would stand a chance of being accepted *prior* to applying based on his past educational transgressions. 

Simply saying "Go and apply and see what happens" doesn't actually answer his question, and doesn't help his situation in any way, shape, or form.

If you want to help a stranger out give a proper answer to the question! If you don't want to help them out and belittle them instead (by swearing or phrasing your reply in such a way that the OP feels stupid), why even bother replying? Isn't being unnecessarily rude against the "Tone and Conduct" guidelines for this site?


Personally I'm slightly concerned about my past grades also. That's why I even read this thread. Seeing it full of petty bickering, like most of the threads in the recruiting section, was disappointing. Especially since most of the sarcastic and/or belittling comments or replys that support someone who was being sarcastic and/or belittling seem to come from people with 500+ posts. 

Once again, if you don't want to actually help the people who have questions, no matter how silly and inconsequential they seem to you, why do you even bother to post a reply?

Puckchaser has the best response to Truthseekers question since he's the only one so far who *has actually answered the question.*

"People leave school for any number of reasons. Just be prepared to explain why you left school, what you learned while you were there, and why you would be a good candidate for employment in the CF in your given trade. You can always take courses part-time to help finish your degree."


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jan 2011)

Searyn said:
			
		

> Simply saying "Go and apply and see what happens" doesn't actually answer his question,



I dont see the problem. It is the only possible course of action if the OP wants to join.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

Searyn said:
			
		

> > Actually you know nothing about the military as it pertains to how we recruit at least. Go and apply and see what happens.  You are worried based on some BS you picked up somewhere.
> 
> 
> kincanucks was concise right up until his swearing (yes BS is still swearing) made the rest of his post seem more rude than short and to the point.


Seriously? 
This is the post you're going to use as a rallying cry for "web niceness"? You believe, "you are worried based on some BS you picked up somewhere," is belittling because he included the expression 'BS'?

It's not like he even said TruthSeeker _was_ BS'ing, rather he was merely basing his worries on some BS, or factual inaccuracy, he'd acquired. That's not remotely belittling or sarcastic. 

As for your heartache with people saying, repeatedly it seems, "ask a recruiter because only they can judge your individual circumstances"  -- you believe it's better to make life plans based on anonymous posts to the internet (or at least, the feel-good posts and not those harsh ones), or to find out the answer to specific cases from those who actually _know_ the current regulations and policies in effect (hint - recruiters)?




> Especially since most of the sarcastic and/or belittling comments or replys _[sic]_ that support someone who was being sarcastic and/or belittling seem to come from people with 500+ posts.


First off, I suspect "500+ posts" is a red herring; I believe you mean, "people with actual time serving in the military."

Either way, you are saying that support for other people's comments are only acceptable if you, Searyn, agree with the comment. If _you_ feel a comment is sarcastic and/or belittling, anyone with '500+ posts' who disagrees should just shut up. Please google both "political correctness" and "presumptuousness."


Now, assuming you've found my response to your derail of the topic too sarcastic or belittling, you can:
a) silently ponder life's inevitable harshness, while growing a thicker skin;
b) read this thread, then come back with another hand-wringing missive; or
c) use the Report to Mod function, if you feel their intervention will help. 


Edit: Punctuation; it matters


----------



## ballz (30 Jan 2011)

I don't want to get in on the carebears vs. a$$holes argument, there's already enough of them around.

But I guess here is as good a place to voice this as any:

Does anybody else ever consider that not everybody wants to talk to a recruiter because they represent a "salesman." I'm not going to voice my opinion on recruiting and stuff one way or another, I've got nothing but my own personal experience anyway, but the actual perspective of a person with no military family / interaction that's considering joining?

Who goes to a GM dealership to ask if they should buy a GM? You'd probably ask a couple buddies that own a GM first.

Just something that's bugged me for a while I figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

Derail continues....





			
				ballz said:
			
		

> Does anybody else ever consider that not everybody wants to talk to a recruiter because they represent a "salesman." I'm not going to voice my opinion on recruiting and stuff one way or another, I've got nothing but my own personal experience anyway, but the actual perspective of a person with no military family / interaction that's considering joining?
> 
> Who goes to a GM dealership to ask if they should buy a GM? You'd probably ask a couple buddies that own a GM first.


Then those people should be READING the _many_ threads on various trades in the Army, Navy or Air Force sections of the site.

If they're posting questions in the recruiting threads, they've already decided they want a car rather than a donkey or a camel. Reading the questions, most are looking for answers on either car loan applications (talk to a recruiter banker to see if you qualify), or why they should bother getting a driver's licence, since they totally rock at playing _Grand Theft Auto _ (sarcasm/belittling).

*Many recruiting questions posted are legitimate and get answered, or the poster is pointed where to look. * 

The irritating questions, however, fall into two categories:

1) generic questions that have been asked/answered dozens of times, but the poster is too lazy to search and thinks the site members owe them an answer; eg - "can I bring my cat, 'muffy,' with me to BMQ?"

2) specific questions that only a currently-serving recruiter could answer, and then, likely only once the process (eg - pre-requisites met, CFAT, medical) has begun; eg - "I live on anti-depressants but I'd make a great JTF2 sniper pilot, can I get a Prior-Learning waiver for my time in therapy?"

If you're going to post either types of question, you may not get the loving reception _you_ believe you've earned. 

And if you believe that Kincanuck's response was belittling, then you're not likely going to be satisfied with any response here -- you're joining the military, not a commune; toughen up a bit.


----------



## ballz (30 Jan 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Does his buddy know the engine choices?  Tire and wheel options?  Trim packages available, colours?  Fuel economy?  Trunk size?  Towing capability?  Transmission and drive train specs?  Financing options?  Warranty details?



I'd say you're missing the point entirely but I know better. You're just ignoring it. I'm not even going to bother getting into this argument in this thread. My point is clear and concise, and it's valid.

You know that my point is not to say you can complete a purchase of a vehicle without eventually going to the dealers, or that the dealers aren't going to have the most up-to-date info available for you, so I'm not sure what _your_ point is.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then those people should be READING the _many_ threads on various trades in the Army, Navy or Air Force sections of the site.
> 
> If they're posting questions in the recruiting threads, they've already decided they want a car rather than a donkey or a camel. Reading the questions, most are looking for answers on either car loan applications (talk to a recruiter banker to see if you qualify), or why they should bother getting a driver's licence, since they totally rock at playing _Grand Theft Auto _ (sarcasm/belittling).
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with anything you're saying, it's just a thought I've had for a while and never voiced, and chose to voice it here. Just something I think everyone should at least skim by their brains before the generic "go talk to a recruiter response." Not saying it's not an appropriate response here, not saying it's never appropriate or it's always appropriate.

As for kincanucks response being belittling or not, I said I'm not getting involved in that, I couldn't care less about it. It's a micro issue, to a macro problem that I don't think is too much of a problem on this site anyway. Personally I'm trying (and failing) to cut down on the f-bombs in my day to day life so I can't even try to say with a straight face that "bs" bothers me


----------



## ballz (30 Jan 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Derail, redux.
> 
> Alrighty, yes, your buddy can say, "My uncle had one.  Cool car, goes like hell, can pull the Titanic, and does the 1/4 miles in the low 6's, gets 100 KM to the Tsp of gas."  It's not accurate, the guy who has the info is the dealer, AKA "expert".  See how that ties in nicely to my post?  Buddies give opinions, experts give facts.



They're car salesman. They're "experts" at selling, not at cars. I'll bet the Toyota dealerships tell all their potential buyers all about the recalls they've been having.

"Buddies," (who aren't all car-stupid just because they aren't mechanics, though some of them could be ), will tell you about how the paint rusted out after a year, but the dealer wouldn't uphold their end of the warranty because they said it was "rock chips," or how the warranty states they need to get their oil changes done at the dealership, which costs $200 dollars, and the dealer is 400km away.

Jeez, they must lick their chops when you walk into a dealership.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jan 2011)

See, now you went and got personal.  have a nice day.


Voluntarily removing my posts on this thread, as they add nothing, clearly.


----------



## Shamrock (30 Jan 2011)

People ask stupid questions, regardless of medium. For every question on Army.CA, there has been an individual with the training and expertise to immediately know the answer and offhandedly tell the asker to do a search (somewhere). 

This site allows anonymity to askers and answerers. It lets stupid questions fly in the face of social convention. It also lets answers be bloody rude.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jan 2011)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> This site allows anonymity to askers and answerers. It lets stupid questions fly in the face of social convention. It also lets answers be bloody rude.



It also allows for crusaders with upside down names..........


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jan 2011)

There are some days when one can't resist imposing oneself into an ongoing 'pointless' argument.  And I've had my nose broken twice as proof that I'm not immune to that compulsion (but that was when I was much, much younger . . . oh, well, guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks).  At least the only thing that can be bruised on the internet is ego.

It's been a while since a thread (or at least a thread which I followed) erupted into one of these discussions about the level of rudeness used in responding to questions from neophytes.  Usually it takes a few cantankerous posts before someone steps in and says be nicer to the poor young fellow.  Perhaps the unusual and unexpected correct use (more or less) of grammar, punctuation and syntax by the opening poster endeared him to his defenders after one questionable (in their opinion) response.  However, as I was surprised by this rush, I went back and more closely studied the post in question to see if I had been mistaken in my opinion that (while it had been abrupt) there was little wrong in its tone.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> TruthSeeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, original opinion stands.  Actually, on second (and third . . . and fourth) reading, but probably being influenced by the discussion, kincanucks' response actually gets politer (but to be fair, never actually gets polite).

All this talk about car salesmen reminds me about a post I once made (quite some time ago) in which I made a very tangential comparison of recruiters with car salesmen (not even used car salesmen) and was quickly and vociferously taken to task by someone then posted to a recruiting center in which it was made very clear that no such comparison could or should be made.

But if the discussion is to parse what TruthSeeker said:



> Hey, I thought I'd post here *before I made my application, to get a better idea of what I'm in for.*


He already decided to buy the car and possibly knows the make and model he wants.  I may be mistaken in my understanding of his post but it is not clear of his intent - officer or NCM occupation.



> . . . my original plan was to do my degree at RMC (I had the marks for it in high school) until I was persuaded otherwise by my family.



That may be significant issue in the advice given to him, particularly if his intent is to apply for ROTP.  His poor university record could be an impediment to that.



> . . . I'll openly admit that I don't know much about the military, *but what I do know makes me worry that I'll be excluded* purely on the basis of my education history.



And this is what I feel is the justification for judging kincanucks' response as more or less acceptable.  TruthSeeker did not know what he was talking about and since he did not provide any additional details about his plans for a military career, and as we have no idea what he means by "his poor academic record", a succinct reply putting him in his lanes is entirely appropriate.

Of course TruthSeeker did not spend a lot of time on this means seeking truth.  His one and only post was timed at "January 27, 2011, 17:55:22" (all times in my time zone - Mountain Time).  Some of his other stats are:


> Date Registered:  January 25, 2011, 16:54:59
> Last Active:  January 28, 2011, 23:46:45
> 
> Total Time Spent Online: 7 minutes.
> Total Posts: 1 posts



It is possible that he was able to do a very comprehensive search about this subject in those seven minutes or while not logged in.  It is likely that academic record as it pertains to enrolment has been discussed before, it's just that I'm too lazy to do a search.  And he was actively logged in to view the first few responses to his opening post, but not the ensuing bunfight.  My God!  Kincanucks, did you scare him away, you heartless curmudgeon?  But if he is lurking, he should know that none of the ensuing silliness is ascribed to him and he is welcome to post further if he has questions.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> There are some days when one can't resist imposing oneself into an ongoing 'pointless' argument.


  :rofl:    :nod:

However, having broken it down as Blackadder1916 has,


			
				TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey, I thought I'd post here before I made my application, to get a better idea of what I'm in for.
> 
> I appreciate any and all input. Thank you in advance for your comments.


I'd say TruthSeeker now has a better idea of what he's in for.   

And despite the follow-on gnashing of teeth, at least he's (pre-emptively) appreciative of Kincanuck's input, and all the subsequent comments.  ;D



With bonus points for his "unusual and unexpectedly correct use (more or less) of grammar, punctuation and syntax."


----------



## TruthSeeker (30 Jan 2011)

Firsly, thanks everyone for your input. 

I was primarily asking if a poor academic record would invalidate my application in any way. I understand that the easiest thing to do is simply to apply and see what happens, and this is precisely what I intend to do. I just thought that there might be a few ex-recruiters around, who could offer a more legitimate perspective on what criteria an applicant to the armed forces is evaluated on. I realize I may not know anything about the armed forces, and that is exactly why I decided to post here. 

I also thought that there may be others in my position already, perhaps even people who've applied already as well. I thought that some input from that demographic would be helping during my application process. So if your input basically amounts to "just apply", then thank you, I plan on doing so. 

Ideally, I would like to participate in tan ROTP at RMC. I realize that the selection process is very competitive, and for that reason I have decided that a more realistic route would be to join the regular or reserve forces, and then apply for a CF subsidized program, although I have no idea if this would actually improve my chances for admission to an ROTP. If nothing else, I'd enjoy a rewarding and fruitful career in an NCM position. 

As for my academic record:

My highschool average was something like 85% (taken from the top 6 university level courses) and it's all downhill from there.

My first year, I withdrew from three of the four courses I was taking, and got an 84% (41.00) in the remaining course. My reason for withdrawing was that, due to a death in my family, I missed a few weeks at the beginning of the year, and due to the nature of the courses I was taking, I was unable to make up for the lost time. I appealed this section of my record and it was granted. This means that my first two terms of University (Fall (Sept. - Dec) 2008 and Winter (Jan - April) 2009) were marked as CLR. Which denotes that there were extenuating circumstances to consider. (I don't know if my official transcript will even show course attempts for these time periods.) 

Fall 2009, I took the same courses and my performance here was average, however I could see by now that I had misunderstood the degree I had signed up for. The Computer Science program is theoretical, rather than practical, like most CS degrees. And I realized then that I had made a mistake in allowing myself to be influenced by my parents. Moving on to Winter 2010, I failed a few courses, and decided then to withdraw from the University. However, being in the co-op program, I had already secured a co-op job (starting in May, and ending in August). This job only confirmed my idea that this industry was a bad fit for my abilities and strengths. I excelled in the job, but I could tell that a lifelong career in similar occupations would be unbearable. I delayed my withdrawal until the fall for the purposes of this employment. 

Fall 2010 rolls around, and I withdraw from the term in order to pursue other career opportunities. I did no schooling at all during this time, and I was employed briefly again by the same employers for which I worked during the summer. I had not decided at this point to enter the military, because I realize that the military is not something you simply join because you don't fit anywhere else. I was thinking about it, but I wanted to exhaust my other options before I made a commitment to the forces, because I knew that once I did, there would be no going back. 

That brings us to this term, where I've missed the bus with the military. I've really taken everything into consideration by this point, and I've decided that the military is the only place where I can fully employ my abilities and skills, and where I can receive the training I believe I need to become the person I want to be. I am waiting until March, on the recommendation of a recruiter, at which point I will apply.

So that's my story, if I missed something, or if something needs further clarification, I will do my best in the following discussion. Thanks again!

Dan


----------



## Nostix (30 Jan 2011)

To this day, I'm still not convinced that a 'practical' Computer Science degree exists.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> To this day, I'm still not convinced that a 'practical' Computer Science degree exists.


  :  Great; you make a joke and someone will inevitably swoop in to say you've hurt the poster's feelings......

:stirpot:


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :  Great; you make a joke and someone will inevitably swoop in to say you've hurt the poster's feelings......
> 
> :stirpot:



Nope, but between the each of you, the two of you make a good stew.  op:


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Nope, but between the each of you, the two of you make a good stew.  op:



Hey!  This is a topic on the "CF position on poor academic history" and one of the persons most offended lands up talking about the weather.  What's with that?  
Re: CF position on poor academic history. 
« Reply #15 on: Today at 02:43:03 »

If nothing else, it reinforces the problems of poor academics.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Jan 2011)

Enough of this riffraff, everyone get down and give me 20.  ushup:


----------



## GAP (30 Jan 2011)

Unless everybody has not had a chance to measure their *&&*^ against someone else, I assume this festival of hurt feelings is done........no.....?


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> ....I assume this festival of hurt feelings is done........no.....?


I doubt it. 
The original poster has expressed his contentment with the responses, but I assume there's scope for several more pages of "oh...oh _YA_?!"   >


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

I'm getting a Kodak Kool-Aid moment here, "Oh, Yah!"   :snowman:


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jan 2011)

What a pot full of Bovine Malarkey.....

dileas

tess


----------



## Cui (30 Jan 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What a pot full of Bovine Malarkey.....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I believe that the word malarkey already mean cow excrement, so bovine malarkey might be a bit redundant, goes further to show the lack of academics  ^-^

sorry, don't kill me  ;D


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

I believe 48th's double entendre included the automatic phrase an individual states when they find themselves stepping in malarkey.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jan 2011)

Cui said:
			
		

> I believe that the word malarkey already mean cow excrement, so bovine malarkey might be a bit redundant, goes further to show the lack of academics  ^-^
> 
> sorry, don't kill me  ;D



Ahha!!

Much like Kincanucks, my reference to Bull Shite was misinterpreted!!

bo·vine  (bvn, -vn)
adj.
1. Of, relating to, or resembling a ruminant mammal of the genus Bos, such as an ox, cow, or buffalo.
2. Sluggish, dull, and stolid.
n.
An animal of the genus Bos.
[Late Latin bovnus, from Latin bs, bov-, cow; see gwou- in Indo-European roots.]

ma·lar·key also ma·lar·ky  (m-lärk)
n. Slang
Exaggerated or foolish talk, usually intended to deceive: "snookered by a lot of malarkey" (New Republic).
[Origin unknown.]

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


Malarkey has nothing to do with pooh....however time and misinterpretation, has allowed the two, to be associated with one another....


dileas

tess


----------



## kratz (30 Jan 2011)

I stand corrected to 48th's greater knowledge and yet the CF still employs me.

I'm warming the bell here, but "four bells and all is well"  ;D


----------



## theSeaDog (31 Jan 2011)

@TruthSeeker No one here is really qualified to evaluate your personal story and guesstimate your chances. Hence the war that seemed to have erupted. Kincanucks is correct, the only way to find out is to apply. There's a multitude of factors that decide your overall merit score. Will having lower grades make you less competitive with someone with a higher GPA? Possibly; but then, they could also have some old charge on their criminal record. It's never the same each time. 

Does it invalidate you outright? No. 



			
				TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> I also thought that there may be others in my position already, perhaps even people who've applied already as well.


No one else is in the same position as you. It's highly individual hence the multitude of responses.



			
				TruthSeeker said:
			
		

> I thought that some input from that demographic would be helping during my application process. So if your input basically amounts to "just apply", then thank you, I plan on doing so.


Seems to me you were more looking for some validation on your life story. If you are nervous about your application and looking for reenforcement, the forums is a bad place for it. No one here can judge.

The only thing you can do is apply.


----------



## TruthSeeker (1 Feb 2011)

I was looking for either validation or invalidation of my application. I provided a more detailed academic history merely to ensure more accurate responses, but I understand your point. I'll apply and cross my fingers.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2011)

Regardless of the chatter above; You have tried something, found you didn't like it, and want to go somewhere else. Sounds like the majority of the population. As was mentioned somewhere above, just be prepared to respond to questions why your previously chosen path was not right for you.


----------

